#  Ernährung >   Grüne Smoothies gesünder als Obst-Smoothies? >

## DocHasenbein

Mein Mann hat mir einen Mixer geschenkt, seitdem mache ich mir fleißig Smoothies, sowohl aus Obst als auch aus Gemüse. Letztens habe ich gelesen, dass Obst-Smoothies gar nicht gesund sein sollen und genau so viele Kalorien wie eine Mahlzeit hätten. Ist da was dran? Ich bereite Obst-Smoothies ohne Zucker zu, manchmal mit Joghurt und zum Süßen verwende ich höchstens mal Honig.

----------


## Moira

Das Gefährliche an reinen Obstsmoothies ist der darin enthaltene Fruchtzucker. Smoothies mit einem höheren Gemüseanteil ( aber auch hier gibt es Ausnahmen; z.B. Möhren) haben tendenziell weniger davon und gelten daher als gesünder.

----------


## Mariella

Auch Obst Smoothies sind gesund. Klar ist da Fruchtzucker enthalten, trotzdem aber auch viele Vitamine. Ich denke du hörst das "ungesunde" an Smoothies, die du fertig kaufen kannst. Bei diesen ist oft künstlich Zucker hinzugefügt. Wenn du sie aber selbst machst, weißt du ja ganz genau was drinne ist.

----------


## Sonnenstrahl

Du bereitest die Smoothies ja selber zu und auch ohne Zucker - klar sind diese gesund. Man sollte halt wegen dem Fruchtzucker aufpassen. Dieser kann auch dick machen. Aber sonst würde ich mich da nicht so verrückt machen

----------


## Moira

Klar - von den Vitaminen her sind auch reine Obstsmoothies sicher sehr empfehlenswert. Kalorientechnisch gesehen, und dieser Aspekt wurde ja dezitiert angesprochen, sind sicher die meisten Gemüsesmoothies ( oder gemischte wie z.B. viele Grüne Smoothies) empfehlenswerter.

----------


## mision

Natürlich haben Obst Smoothies viele Kalorien. Das Obst aus dem sie gemacht werden hat das ja auch.

----------


## mimi02

Ach quatsch. ich finde das beide smoothies gesund sind. aber man sollte die dann alleine machen

----------


## Wilhelmi

Ich würde mich davon nicht abschrecken lassen. Etwas gesünderes kannst du ja wohl kaum zu dir nehmen..  :Zwinker:  Gerade bei Gemüse Smoothies mit Spinat und Co. sehe ich nichts ungesundes.

----------


## Svenja1989

Da du die Smoothies selber zubereitest und keinen Zucker rein machst, ist das unbedenklich und gesund.
Brauchst dir da keine Gedanken machen

----------


## Strumpf

Ich denke Obst kann nichts ersetzen

----------


## Läuft

Da muss ich auch zustimmen, Obst finde ich besser

----------


## heike78

Ich glaube, Smoothies werden von den meisten Leuten falsch eingeschätzt auch auch falsch "eingesetzt". Ein richtiger Smoothie ersetzt bei angemessener Größe eine Mahlzeit bzw stellt einen Snack dar. Viele Leute trinken Smoothies als Getränk und wundern sich dann, dass sie auf Dauer davon dicker werden.  
Wenn man einen Obst- oder auch Obst/Gemüse-Smoothie selber zubereitetet mit mehreren Bananen als Basis und den Smoothie nicht einfach nur trinkt, sondern jeden Schluck im Mund lässt und auch kaut (und das ist ganz,ganz wichtig!), wird man davon richtig satt. Das Kauen ist wirklich wichtig, denn so wird dem Körper signalisiert: Hallo, hier kommt Essen und nicht nur ein Getränk. Ich trinke oft morgens einen großen Smoothie zum Frühstück, oftmals einen grünen. 
Grüne Smoothies sind übrigens nur dann so richtig gesund, wenn alle Nährstoffe freigesetzt werden und das geht nur in einem Hochleistungsmixer. Mixer mit zu geringer Leistung zerkleinern die Fasern nicht stark genug. 
Wer beim häufigeren Verzehr von (grünen) Smoothies Verdauungsprobleme hat, hat nicht automatisch eine Fruktoseintoleranz (Fruktoseunverträglichkeit - Lebensmittel austesten - Qimeda News - Ernährung ), sondern oftmals liegt es nur an der ungewohnten Umstellung auf mehr Rohkost. Nach einer Weile hat sich der Darm daran gewöhnt  :Zwinker:

----------


## pruga

Sie sind lecker, fruchtig frisch und eine gesunde Alternative zu viel zu süßen Limonaden.

----------

